# RecipeDB - Fly-Rye IPA



## Gar (12/4/12)

Fly-Rye IPA  Ale - India Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes OG-1.072 - FG-1.018Mashed at 68' - Fermented at 18'*** Zeus is Falconers Flight ****** 10 Minute addition is actually a Cube hop addition ****** 0 Minute addition is dry hopped after primary fermentation complete ***Actual grain bill is as follows:75% Weyermann Pilsner15% Weyermann Rye Malt5% Weyermann Carapils5% Barett Burston CaramalLoving this beer, it's only been in the bottle 2 weeks and it's great!Lovely resiny, lingering bitterness that coats the mouth and a nice pillowy head that remains long after the beer has begun its conversion to piss.Smells fantastic too!   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      7.5 kg Weyermann Pilsner    1.5 kg TF Pale Rye Malt    0.5 kg Weyermann Carapils(Carafoam)    0.5 kg JWM Caramalt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      200 g Zeus (Pellet, 14.0AA%, 10mins)    50 g Zeus (Pellet, 14.0AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     125 ml Wyeast Labs 1056 - American Ale       Misc     0.5 tablet Whirfloc         28L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.078 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.019 (calc)   Bitterness 76.4 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 7.71%   Colour 15 EBC   Batch Size 28L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## Gar (23/4/12)

Quick piccy before it's finished, didn't last long this beer


----------

